

Games don't (all) have to be fun - sp332
http://www.sirlin.net/blog/2009/11/23/migs-brenda-brathwaite.html

======
aerique
The story of the little game she made and played with her daughter to explain
the horrors of slave trading is awesome and I will certainly file it away in
my "education examples" cabinet to use on my own kids if I ever get into such
a situation.

(And if one of my kids is reading this 15 years later: hi! :-) )

